# Is there any chance this is legit?



## Ninjajack (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been keeping my eye on Craigslist for a couple of lenses I'm looking for, a 24-105mm and a 500mm prime for birding.

This ad popped up this weekend and all I can think is it must be stolen. If I had enough saved I would think about getting it, but are there ever deals this good that are legit?

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pho/3726384253.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the find. I'm in Boston, I'm going to buy this lens. I'm sure it's legit, no chance it's a scam and the reply to my email will mention the seller just left the area, wiring funds, secure eBay escrow, etc. Perfectly legit. Deals like this come up all the time. 

</sarcasm>


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 9, 2013)

use a dummy email top see if they will take 1500. if they say yes, then it is a scam. I don't know what the retail price is for the 800 but I'm doing to guess they could get more by trading it in to a photo store.


----------



## Ninjajack (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha, OK, now I don't feel like I'm missing out on some amazing deal!

I figured it was either stolen or they are planning on murdering the person that comes to pick it up 

Now if only I can find a 500mm L for $1000!


----------



## bvukich (Apr 9, 2013)

Scam

Quick image search shows these images being used on other auction sites.

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZivX6H7i7_1_1UVw_1Z1_1iKwTx9kUKSshvHW5w9I_1LRjoXdCFLxpHOqQK16hfvvY50PrvBHlbcQPF1G2UCvDdgSqy0W9muKQOABX7_1yC7lXdFh72K-5mmX2icjisqQadGKHbcqzWbMpzw0bttPFkjaRLxOIJ-THz4DfN7YhkDcTOv49SMVhbvNo9_16ZCY3066dcuFFGq-Nyx74DNREa95jmXgdRY0ceTRIqB0RXpNU7Shw_14VxkE-sYPhMvwiUYjIZereFV7FTsgiTjE4Ata1rVM-HGQc_1YaaRNFXQZYSOKj8K615Lus_1amRrSpimd6dABDXVwhqsEsV4yKyvzn9SIUQq3NXPhQFsiI25eiGQD7xeP8bgpXF5LPlmP_1DVJtDK9uutrBBarjp7xalZkzHyGmDfvZo5aAU58GUmED1Ksn4EpzNf-lqea7OXl14tQnzqPhUApNwndKWNCZUJZqr01NvHgAc47srIOeb1ztygA9sOITsk2IEoFQlLkgFozvE2iSTu8_1--vco1e_1lJ9wP_10KCKXr5KuAS5WPO1JDF8Ja8JI89UnBc4w84IApqx0DB2j0AOmD7z4ls1vg_1LFnL-KvcATD2TdfVk0WBdYqLsETeM7qcNNOQz_1FwSRjhSJXLN3-Cc5rADXF3PF4-IqrV_1psQPZ2u32VwvMwnE2zNzpJbaOLYbiTp2o87YOQhD9VEHZmnvNahFFZt_1cbVm5w0XZ_1v-vvfE0CCcXZrC-1u9HaD6tSHojOprNSefDo0uUjR-KsAM3K-YN7pxVINhZihkdBqyFuyAOyc94JjmzfhooKQzBKcsD-bFAMbcC-2AG3Oi7_1ZEH7Z-P02sAMWNB8_19qBu7_1p3ymbWDmqhB095dmSiX9ouZd6gWlU8BaMeimvLI2a-F4jgO9yGQuXzNZ16WjnYE7kqxFagbjfLouId0Rmnwjej4OG9_1d5VtNrB3Xa5HZeTVYclk2myLUA7KNfex8JuRGweNRErlLNDSzoESgeSshXoBhuuWtUxjE3HKP0o9Z7es9QayvUNGbzNXaafSMjFGzUFgGIf7rKN--59SBnRyfa1na-lWiEtmyKV7lI1CgviFl3kGpGHVfjrIljPuW3-X80EDTMxMAvrnUsMNNbklcB6Qv0B-pgAJltWUuQMlYg1XDCORcp2UamfNpptHcnrLiYy8_1UIF6HR-hxGKo8-dw8mFcNdCeWqCnRfNP6xyJm1OSbT-njTJdOWi-KJjOVZjJsyeTNz_1-CC2mRKJxXNegIPXd0a98S8Nj3vSYLIpr-PV_1T1IsA0Tdwsx66BbxUIwbNISDTWRq9RXOaLcnST_134l5c52hw&hl=en&authuser=0&bih=666&biw=1268


----------



## kyamon (Apr 9, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with posting on multiple sites at the same time, right? And the different languages might explain the bad english on Craigs list... 
But the guy must have a huge back yard... If I had an 800 mm I would use it indoors only. It would help me see my children better - they always sit half-way down our dining table when we have dinner. And to see my wife I would get a 1200 with tc. 



bvukich said:


> Scam
> 
> Quick image search shows these images being used on other auction sites.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZivX6H7i7_1_1UVw_1Z1_1iKwTx9kUKSshvHW5w9I_1LRjoXdCFLxpHOqQK16hfvvY50PrvBHlbcQPF1G2UCvDdgSqy0W9muKQOABX7_1yC7lXdFh72K-5mmX2icjisqQadGKHbcqzWbMpzw0bttPFkjaRLxOIJ-THz4DfN7YhkDcTOv49SMVhbvNo9_16ZCY3066dcuFFGq-Nyx74DNREa95jmXgdRY0ceTRIqB0RXpNU7Shw_14VxkE-sYPhMvwiUYjIZereFV7FTsgiTjE4Ata1rVM-HGQc_1YaaRNFXQZYSOKj8K615Lus_1amRrSpimd6dABDXVwhqsEsV4yKyvzn9SIUQq3NXPhQFsiI25eiGQD7xeP8bgpXF5LPlmP_1DVJtDK9uutrBBarjp7xalZkzHyGmDfvZo5aAU58GUmED1Ksn4EpzNf-lqea7OXl14tQnzqPhUApNwndKWNCZUJZqr01NvHgAc47srIOeb1ztygA9sOITsk2IEoFQlLkgFozvE2iSTu8_1--vco1e_1lJ9wP_10KCKXr5KuAS5WPO1JDF8Ja8JI89UnBc4w84IApqx0DB2j0AOmD7z4ls1vg_1LFnL-KvcATD2TdfVk0WBdYqLsETeM7qcNNOQz_1FwSRjhSJXLN3-Cc5rADXF3PF4-IqrV_1psQPZ2u32VwvMwnE2zNzpJbaOLYbiTp2o87YOQhD9VEHZmnvNahFFZt_1cbVm5w0XZ_1v-vvfE0CCcXZrC-1u9HaD6tSHojOprNSefDo0uUjR-KsAM3K-YN7pxVINhZihkdBqyFuyAOyc94JjmzfhooKQzBKcsD-bFAMbcC-2AG3Oi7_1ZEH7Z-P02sAMWNB8_19qBu7_1p3ymbWDmqhB095dmSiX9ouZd6gWlU8BaMeimvLI2a-F4jgO9yGQuXzNZ16WjnYE7kqxFagbjfLouId0Rmnwjej4OG9_1d5VtNrB3Xa5HZeTVYclk2myLUA7KNfex8JuRGweNRErlLNDSzoESgeSshXoBhuuWtUxjE3HKP0o9Z7es9QayvUNGbzNXaafSMjFGzUFgGIf7rKN--59SBnRyfa1na-lWiEtmyKV7lI1CgviFl3kGpGHVfjrIljPuW3-X80EDTMxMAvrnUsMNNbklcB6Qv0B-pgAJltWUuQMlYg1XDCORcp2UamfNpptHcnrLiYy8_1UIF6HR-hxGKo8-dw8mFcNdCeWqCnRfNP6xyJm1OSbT-njTJdOWi-KJjOVZjJsyeTNz_1-CC2mRKJxXNegIPXd0a98S8Nj3vSYLIpr-PV_1T1IsA0Tdwsx66BbxUIwbNISDTWRq9RXOaLcnST_134l5c52hw&hl=en&authuser=0&bih=666&biw=1268


----------



## Skirball (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't see what's so unbelievable about a guy buying a $14,000 lens, using it a couple times in his backyard, and then selling it at an 80% loss. He even notes that "Copy very strong"; he wouldn't know that kind of photo jargon if he wasn't a real photographer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

I doubt if anything is stolen but the Image. Otherwise it doesn't exist. He doesn't actually need a lens, since its never going to be shipped to you anyway. Just wire him the money and see!

This type of ad is very common, they occasionallly catch those who want to believe so much that they talk themselves into it and send their money to Nigeria.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 9, 2013)

The first thing I paid attention to was that he said he had used this 800mm lens in his backyard ???


----------



## Ninjajack (Apr 9, 2013)

I wanted so badly to believe that this is a sweet old man with too much money and not enough sense and was just looking to give this lens a nice home 

The broken English and little bits of photo jargon is what drew me in, but alas, I just can't see anyone throwing 10K out the window, even if they were a billionaire.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 9, 2013)

Ninjajack said:


> I wanted so badly to believe that this is a sweet old man with too much money and not enough sense and was just looking to give this lens a nice home
> 
> The broken English and little bits of photo jargon is what drew me in, but alas, I just can't see anyone throwing 10K out the window, even if they were a billionaire.




I recognize that it’s not fair to immediately associate broken English with ill intentions, but unfortunately a large percentage of these scams fit this mould. Really though, your first clue should be that something that is too good to be true, usually is. I’m only restating this because I think it’s something that will help you many times throughout your life. To me, in this day and age of ecommerce, that post should be a glaring fraud warning the first time you read it. There may be rare occasion of a poorly worded legitimate offer, but I would always proceed expecting the worst and not pull a trigger until overly satisfied with proof to the contrary. And anything over a few hundred dollars I’d usually be willing to let pass me by because I’m not willing to accept the loss when it turns out to be a scam.

I personally am a skeptic, probably to a fault (as often reminded by my wife the optimist), but I will say that I rarely get ‘taken for a ride’.


----------



## dsiegel5151 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ninjajack said:


> I wanted so badly to believe that this is a sweet old man with too much money and not enough sense and was just looking to give this lens a nice home
> 
> The broken English and little bits of photo jargon is what drew me in, but alas, I just can't see anyone throwing 10K out the window, even if they were a billionaire.



There are good deals out there, but I seriously doubt this is the one. I once met someone selling a 300mm f4L IS for $800 in like new condition on Craigslist. We met at a public place (her place of business; a bank). I walked through two feet of snow to get there, she felt bad, and sold me the lens for $700. That's a 50% discount! Lens still produces pretty good images:


----------



## comsense (Apr 9, 2013)

Ninjajack said:


> I wanted so badly to believe that this is a sweet old man with too much money and not enough sense and was just looking to give this lens a nice home
> 
> The broken English and little bits of photo jargon is what drew me in, but alas, I just can't see anyone throwing 10K out the window, even if they were a billionaire.


Actually, esp. billionaire. Its safe to say that in general generosity is inversely proportional to wealth. And even generous wealthy exceptions like Warren buffet and Bill gates wont throw it out distributing Canon 800 mm f/5.6's on Craigslist.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 9, 2013)

The thing I found interesting about this add was the line "it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests" In all the craigslist adds I have read this is the first to say it was ok.


----------



## STEMI_RN (Apr 9, 2013)

Has to be fake. No payment info, no SN, horrible engrish, and an outrageous price. Move on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

dsiegel5151 said:


> There are good deals out there, but I seriously doubt this is the one. I once met someone selling a 300mm f4L IS for $800 in like new condition on Craigslist. We met at a public place (her place of business; a bank). I walked through two feet of snow to get there, she felt bad, and sold me the lens for $700. That's a 50% discount!



Indeed. I, too, picked up a 300/4L IS for $700 (and after getting the 100-400L, I sold it for a reasonable profit  ). It was quite a decent lens:




Rebel T1i, EF 300mm f/4L IS USM, 1/500 s, f/4, ISO 200

I've also bought a couple of other lenses for ~50% of their new cost - a 200/2.8L II (subsequently sold after getting the 70-200 II), and an MP-E 65mm (still have it). As a rule, I won't pay more than 70% of new price for a used lens.

So, there are deals out there - but you have to be careful.


----------



## kyamon (Apr 9, 2013)

Just write to him - he will tell you that he is out of town at the moment and that you should wire him the money. He will then (maybe?) send you the lens (or probably "object") as soon as possible. If you tell him that you want to see the lens before sending him the money you will see how he reacts.

Might be legit, might be fake. You don't lose by contacting him... If you actually meet and talk with him about the lens you will immediately know if he knows something about photography. Then again, the lens might still be stolen, even if he is a photographer...

Photo jargon is all over the web, and bad english proves nothing. But I would think that such a lens might be registered with CPS, so ask him for the serial number and contact CPS. If he does not give you the S/N, drop it. Otherwise who knows....


----------



## Hannes (Apr 9, 2013)

Isn't it a google translate from French? Objectifs sounds very French to me.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 9, 2013)

comsense said:


> Ninjajack said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted so badly to believe that this is a sweet old man with too much money and not enough sense and was just looking to give this lens a nice home
> ...



Warren Buffet didn't get rich investing in product he had to sell at 20% of purchase price.


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's the tip: If he/she asks for a wire transfer, it's a scam. These days there's no one but scammers who are using Western Union for expensive equipment supplies.

I found a similar deal once. Someone actually got their listing onto Amazon, so I almost fell for it. They wanted $1000 even for a new/in/box Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS II USM. 

The Amazon fraud department got involved and informed me that there are scammers who do this a LOT with lenses. In most cases, they actually have ONE lens which they sell to ONE lucky recipient. However, twenty people paying $1000 (for the above-mentioned lens) results in a nice profit on a $2.5K lens, which they'll claim as having been lost in the mail or something. Sorry! =)


----------



## gary samples (Apr 9, 2013)

there fishing don't bite !!


----------



## RGF (Apr 9, 2013)

Tell him you are interested, would like to see the lens first, test it on your camera, and pay cash for it.

Suggest meeting in a public place (such as Starbucks or his/your bank). If you go to Starbucks, buy a cup of coffee , don't abuse their store.

If he is willing to show it to you, it works and he accepts cash, either it is legit or stolen. Hard to tell.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 9, 2013)

Skirball said:


> I don't see what's so unbelievable about a guy buying a $14,000 lens, using it a couple times in his backyard, and then selling it at an 80% loss. He even notes that "Copy very strong"; he wouldn't know that kind of photo jargon if he wasn't a real photographer.



Loved it! LOL


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I will buy it.... and if it's a scam, who cares.... I am rich and can afford it. According to my email I have won several lotteries that I didn't even buy tickets for plus my recently deceased relative in Nigeria has left me 40 million dollars..... and there are even several Russian women who want to marry my cat! If it's on the web it MUST be true!


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 10, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Here's the tip: If he/she asks for a wire transfer, it's a scam. These days there's no one but scammers who are using Western Union for expensive equipment supplies.
> 
> I found a similar deal once. Someone actually got their listing onto Amazon, so I almost fell for it. They wanted $1000 even for a new/in/box Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS II USM.
> 
> The Amazon fraud department got involved and informed me that there are scammers who do this a LOT with lenses. In most cases, they actually have ONE lens which they sell to ONE lucky recipient. However, twenty people paying $1000 (for the above-mentioned lens) results in a nice profit on a $2.5K lens, which they'll claim as having been lost in the mail or something. Sorry! =)



Why would they even bother sending out one?


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 10, 2013)

It never hurts to ask about a lens. I just got the 100 Macro L for $350 off one of those sites. It is like brand new too.


----------



## kennephoto (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I think I will buy it.... and if it's a scam, who cares.... I am rich and can afford it. According to my email I have won several lotteries that I didn't even buy tickets for plus my recently deceased relative in Nigeria has left me 40 million dollars..... and there are even several Russian women who want to marry my cat! If it's on the web it MUST be true!



That was funny thank you!! Still chuckling.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Apr 10, 2013)

Very easy to tell on this one. Just look at the reason he is selling it and ask yourself. Would you sell a lens for 80% off thats perfect just because "you do not use it often." I would expect no more than the price of this lens (2800) as a discount from the current sale price. You would be better off sending me your $2800 and I'll send you a broken 50 1.8 II.


----------

